# New / old work space 30x40 pole barn.



## ebgb68 (Dec 9, 2014)

Hello I posted some pictures in other threads thought maybe it's time for this. 
I had this barn framed and I finished the outside 12 years ago . It ended up being mostly storage and occasional work shop when warm. Growing up my dad had a nice heated shop and our house before this one had a heated garage . Life wife and kids took priority over treating myself. I turned fifty this year so the now or never drive hit and I was off....
Before I started this summer...


I wish I had more pictures of the steps but you get the idea..


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 9, 2014)

I decided not cut the ceiling so an outside access to the attic was needed. 


Lined up a couple guys to help blowing in some insulation.


Trying for 18 inches but running out of cash


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Dec 9, 2014)

that's going to be an awesome space to relax and work in by the time you're done. I've spent so many summers sweating and winters freezing in my garage to appreciate the benefit of insulation that space! One day I'll have my own place and then we'll see


----------



## Chip (Dec 9, 2014)

I notice that more than a few people choose waferboard over sheetrock for shop walls. Is there something uniquely beneficial about waferboard?


----------



## zekeymonkey (Dec 9, 2014)

Chip said:


> I notice that more than a few people choose waferboard over sheetrock for shop walls. Is there something uniquely beneficial about waferboard?



Most people that I've known to do this, do it because it's cheaper.


----------



## Hamstn (Dec 9, 2014)

> Life wife and kids took priority over treating myself. I turned fifty this year so the now or never drive hit and I was off....



We are twins. I thought maybe I was being selfish. I will have to print this to show I have not gone crazy.

Thanks for the share and good luck with shop. I don't have pics but started to move stuff in today.


----------



## xalky (Dec 9, 2014)

That's gonna be an awesome shop. 18" of insulation wouldn't save you that much on heat over let's say 12". Try to seal up the drafts as best as you can, that'll save you way more in the long run.
I'm turning 50 this month too. I feel the same way too....if I don't do my dream now, I never will. So I'm off to TN to make the dream come true. I to spent the better part of my life working and supporting the wives and kids. It's time for me!


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 9, 2014)

Chip said:


> I notice that more than a few people choose waferboard over sheetrock for shop walls. Is there something uniquely beneficial about waferboard?



I wanted drywall but it doesn't take the abuse like OSB and finishing is more work . If you knock a hole in OSB you just take it down and screw in a new sheet .  Also you can hang just about anything anywhere with a screw. 
I just had the heating and cooling guy over to take some measurements . Hanging the furnace , running duct work , screwing straps to the wall is all simpler this way.


----------



## John1961 (Dec 10, 2014)

Nice shop, I was gonna put drywall in my shop, but will opt for the OSB due to the ease of installation & cost.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Dec 10, 2014)

I like the looks of wood walls, even chip board. But drywall can be painted white.


----------



## xalky (Dec 10, 2014)

Wafer board can be painted too, if desired, to brighten up the place.


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks guys we plan to paint the osb to boost the lighting , seal up the board and aid in future clean up. I wanted to cover the seams with 1x2 to cover the seams and to have something to hold the air lines and conduit out off the wall. My wife thinks I'm making more work for my self.


----------



## John1961 (Dec 12, 2014)

I like that 1x2 idea, I may do that once my building is up. Gonna use the OSB for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 13, 2014)

Just a small update we blew another fifty bags of insulation this morning and then I started on some lighting. 
Once the walls are lighter it will really pop. 
My back is about shot not as fit as I used to be....


----------



## RandyM (Dec 14, 2014)

Looking good. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 20, 2014)

Not much to report getting ready for the furnace installation. I am more than ready to be done so I can tear into a fun project.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 21, 2014)

I like the metal ceiling, its light and can hold a ton of insulation.  If I build a shop in my back yard it will get the same thing.  Paint the floor while you are at it.  Lowes has a barn paint that is cheap and works good for a shop.  I used it on my last barn/shed.  It really helps with the light.  Tim


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 21, 2014)

My shop used to just have the poly over the insulation on the outside walls. After this discussion, I'm thinking I just might use OSB and paint to finish the new shop off. As mentioned, you can hang anything anywhere.


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 21, 2014)

I put a coat of primer on the wall behind the furnace area.  Some of the chips lifted I may have put it on too thick ? Boy does the white brighten up the space. Walking to the house last night my night vision was shot.


----------



## genec (Dec 21, 2014)

The OSB board is practical but probably even more so if you put a fire retardant paint on it, near the furnace I would add a layer of drywall, city fire codes probably required that an 18 inches of clearance.  Shop looks good


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 21, 2014)

genec said:


> The OSB board is practical but probably even more so if you put a fire retardant paint on it, near the furnace I would add a layer of drywall, city fire codes probably required that an 18 inches of clearance.  Shop looks good


That is a good question about the drywall ? I have a installer doing the work and I ran the bracket idea by him . It would be real easy to pull the top board and slip two sheets of drywall back there. 
I was wanting the unit up off the floor and needed two sides or one side and the bottom opened for air. Duct work will be done first of the week so I will find out then.


All else fails read the instructios. It reads  Do not install on combustible materials other than wood flooring. I texted my installer and he said he would use gas soaked rags ? Guess the novice questions are getting to him ?


----------



## uncle harry (Dec 23, 2014)

zekeymonkey said:


> Most people that I've known to do this, do it because it's cheaper.



I have some sheet rock & mostly wafer board. I like the wafer board. It looks OK painted, takes screws well for mounting things & can be removed & put back readily if necessary.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 24, 2014)

Don't forget pegboard, Its wonderful to hang things with.  About half of my shop walls are peg board for the top half.  Tim


----------



## ARKnack (Dec 24, 2014)

I like the metal ceiling. I need to do that to my pole barn. I will have a problem insulating two walls because they are already covered.

What did you use for OSB, 1/2" or 3/4?


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 24, 2014)

ARKnack said:


> I like the metal ceiling. I need to do that to my pole barn. I will have a problem insulating two walls because they are already covered.
> 
> What did you use for OSB, 1/2" or 3/4?


The east and west walls are 1/2" and the north south are 7/16". The lumber yard only had 9 ft sheets in 7/16 " . With the beam on top I didn't have to cut a sheet. The local Amish did the cement years ago and it's almost perfect.


----------



## ebgb68 (Dec 28, 2014)

Well in between The holiday parties and my oldest daughter home on leave we managed to get the furance installed. Now we're waiting on the propane company to hookup a regulator and tank. 
I have plenty to finish up till them ...


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 29, 2014)

Look at fire retardant paint for the bottom 4 feet, its a white plaster type stuff that a grinder spark wont smolder in the OSB with.  I have also seen OSB mudded and painted look like sheet rock.  I also use only metal outlet covers, the plastic ones are subjected to a lot of abuse and the metal ones keep the outlets stable and not moving around.  It may seem like paranoia but I have been able to crack a plastic cover because the outlet was moving around the box.....and let some smoke out.  Metal covers made them rock solid.  JMHO Tim


----------



## Jon In Tucson (Jan 20, 2015)

That is going to be a great space.   I'm very jealous...   God bless.
Jon In Tucson


Sent from my BNTV400 using Tapatalk


----------

